
Cornell Notes: Take Effective Notes - avinashisnojoke
https://models.substack.com/p/-cornell-notes-take-effective-notes
======
wyxuan
Oh my goodness, cornell notes. Perhaps it was the way we were forced to use
cornell notes by my secondary school teachers, but I never saw the appeal nor
the benefit.

The summarization portion is probably the main advantage over the other note
taking methods IMO.

~~~
ravenstine
To me, it defeated the greatest benefit of taking notes, which isn't being
able to reference them but the fact that writing down important information
seems to help with memory retention. If I'm having to think about structuring
my notes, then that's less likely to happen.

In fact, might it be better to take unstructured notes, and then restructure
them later?

~~~
datameta
That actually makes quite a lot of sense. Step 0: Take unstructured notes
Steps 1-3: Cornell method

~~~
data_now
Personally, this is my preferred approach. I feel uncomfortable making final
notes the minute I have just learned something new. It's like your bubble of
knowledge has to expand and connect to other thoughts and ideas in your head,
otherwise my notes feel so superficial and incomplete.

------
0xdeadb00f
I started using this just to test it out when I started studying compci a year
ago.

It works relatively well for me, though I have become extremely relaxed in the
way I use it.

When I started I would write much more in the "recall" column. Now when I
write in the note section, I add to the recall section if it makes sense for
the note (so, not always - before I would always try to write in the recall
column even for things where it didn't make sense to). I also skip the summary
bit out of pure laziness.

It works alright. It's become more of a routine study thing more than
anything. But I do think it helps me order my thoughts, creating questions in
the recall column is a useful exercise I feel.

------
keenmaster
I've never regretted the "unstructured data" approach to note-taking. I write
furiously fast, and copious note-taking has enhanced both aided and unaided
recall. It works very well during didactic teaching sessions (as opposed to
conversational, Socratic teaching). I happen not to be a fan of Socratic
teaching anyway.

